# stupid employees



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I had an employee who is still technically an employee but is not working currently. Throughout the year, i would be plowing with him and notice he was not stopping all the way (not even close) and told him 2 or more times that he needs to stop doing that because he is going to ruin the transmission. 
welp, transmission blew. I should have known better and just fired him after i had to tell him a second time. Lesson learned. 
The worst part is i wanted to fire him before because he was just way too slow but had no one to replace him.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Hard lesson....I learn it too often


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah, it might have been a little good it happened just cause i was done with that truck, it was its last year anyway and my dad always thinks he can get another year outta trucks when theyre dead and wastes money on them. but still mad he did that. I know now i will tell employees first that it will never be acceptable to do that and if i catch you doing it, you will be lucky to not get fired there and if its ever seen again you're done on the spot.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I wonder if there is a good video on the do's and do nots ??? 

Showing how to plow and how not to plow ???


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Searched all over youtube for plowing lessons, found a couple small hints but the best thing i found was a website that gave step by step of best procedure of plowing, it was good for all the guys. But i definitely want to find something that gives do's and dont's on how to treat the truck and plow.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

https://www.bossplow.com/plowing-tips

if you want, this is what i used and added a few of my own things, but it is pretty good.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I am sure someone had to have made a video ?? At least wrote a book.

If not I have one for sale. Mail me check and I will write one


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I may just have to use my time wisely this summer and create a good handbook for the next winter


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I had one that used piles for brakes, till we got wet snow and temps drop turn piles to Ice and next snow first job he put the plow under the truck from slamming into the pile.
I told him not to do it and he stop when I was around.
Next storm pop up and he came by wanting to know what truck he was going to run. I said one you was driving. Then he said where is the plow at, I said in the back it was a shovel. That was last time I seen him. He said, he was a plow driver only.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

That's great! I just don't understand what's so hard about doing a simple request. I've been redoing all my work guidelines that basically state everything they could screw up and trying to let them know that ive put up with enough and there's no more second chances.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I learned to look at there personal truck how they treat it. That guy's truck was beat up, was like 5 years old to.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

And then....you have those subs afraid to stack snow. I have one that only pushes up to a pile


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy a tuck with a stick,that will make him stop


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's that 3rd pedal for?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

On a Call;1979034 said:


> I wonder if there is a good video on the do's and do nots ???
> 
> Showing how to plow and how not to plow ???


And how long you been plowing? 
And how do you train YOUR employees?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

not to throw stones but.....i watch bosses and owners tell employees to run equipment a certain way, then they operate in a way that also abuses equipment, when some says the transmission hot light is on they blame the tranny cooler, but never think about how they are operating it....everything is hurry up, that results in always pushing the equipment to the limits and shortening its life


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1979230 said:


> Buy a* tuck *with a stick,that will make him stop


Whats a "Tuck"??????.......:whistling:

*Before we critique other peoples spelling and grammar.......Maybe we should check our own.....:laughing:*


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree leolkfm and I know I almost always treat our equipment good especially having my brand new truck. My guys know there is a time when you're gonna have to put a little abuse on a truck cause another truck broke down and we gotta make up for it but there's no reason to be doing that all the time. The worst part is, usually throwing it in drive before it's outta reverse makes you plow a little faster but he was still so dang slow


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like looking at your employee management skills might be in order, versus *****ing about "stupid employees"

They're only as smart as the person teaching them.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselss;1979232 said:


> And how long you been plowing?
> And how do you train YOUR employees?


I have them ride with me while they are they do sidewalks. Half the time they are in the truck. I explain why and how, what not to do and what to do. It helps.

But bottom line, they treat stuff the way they want. I watch and if they are abussive I pull them aside and talk. If it continues I yank them.

This is one reason I like subs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You tend to treat your own stuff better.

Oh..BTW 35 years


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So your not In the truck with them while they are actually.plowing? 

35 years huh. Interesting


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

On a Call;1979310 said:


> I have them ride with me while they are they do sidewalks. Half the time they are in the truck. I explain why and how, what not to do and what to do. It helps.
> 
> But bottom line, they treat stuff the way they want. I watch and if they are abussive I pull them aside and talk. If it continues I yank them.
> 
> ...





On a Call;1979228 said:


> And then....you have those subs afraid to stack snow. I have one that only pushes up to a pile


So it's okay to teach them to abuse it if it's theirs...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Think title should read "Stupid Boss Watched Employee Destroy Transmission". 

If telling any employee once doesn't work, what makes you think telling him again will? Especially since you knew what the outcome would be. I wonder was keeping that employee worth the cost of repairing the tranny? I got rid of a guy for using a snow blower wrong once. He wasn't even causing damage to it, just if you are too stupid to run a snow blower I will find someone else.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

all the other employees were outstanding this year so i dont think thats the problem john deere green. this was a odd case that this guy just wouldnt listen to me and i should have taken charge and gotten rid of him.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Forest Gump;1979034 said:


> Stupid is as stupid does...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
It is harder to unlearn a bad habit, I know guys who were taught or taught themselves stuff and sometimes no matter who they work for they can't learn it a different way.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow....your right. Sometimes people just don't get it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Antlerart06;1979144 said:


> I learned to look at there personal truck how they treat it. That guy's truck was beat up, was like 5 years old to.


Wonder if I'd make the cut. I drive an 03 but it's in great shape


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Defcon 5;1979267 said:


> Whats a "Tuck"??????.......:whistling:
> 
> *Before we critique other peoples spelling and grammar.......Maybe we should check our own.....:laughing:*


Maybe I need to stop posting at 5 in the morning.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;1979231 said:


> What's that 3rd pedal for?


I prefer having a 3rd pedal and often find myself looking for it in my new truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1979436 said:


> I prefer having a 3rd pedal and often find myself looking for it in my new truck.


It's up tight against the fender wall or A pillar. Just be ready when you step on it. :laughing:


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Obviously as i stated, he should have been let go after the first time i saw him doing it, i just did not consider the consequences and we really never have had an issue that someone was seriously abusing it so i have no experience with a situation that serious. It was an unfortunate thing and I was lucky it was a truck we were going to be trading in at the end of the year so its no loss for us just a bit of frustration. I will never let it happen again


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1979490 said:


> It's up tight against the fender wall or A pillar. Just be ready when you step on it. :laughing:


Do we have experience in this....:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowplower1;1979492 said:


> Obviously as i stated, he should have been let go after the first time i saw him doing it, i just did not consider the consequences and we really never have had an issue that someone was seriously abusing it so i have no experience with a situation that serious. It was an unfortunate thing and I was lucky it was a truck we were going to be trading in at the end of the year so its no loss for us just a bit of frustration. I will never let it happen again


I think we should probably cut you a little slack. I know your feelings. You can train and train and train some people and they will never get it. They might do fine while you're watching, but who watches their employees all night long?

Plus, someone who is slow is sometimes better than no one at all in the middle of a storm.

You can interview, run background checks, check references and idiots will still be hired unbeknownst to you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1979490 said:


> It's up tight against the fender wall or A pillar. Just be ready when you step on it. :laughing:


I believe that's called doing a MacGyverThumbs Up


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr.Markus;1979316 said:


> So it's okay to teach them to abuse it if it's theirs...


Is stacking considered abuse ? I have been stacking snow since day one. My first contract was a five acre lot. I had a Dodge 350 single it was a beast. Had a 8' Western that was 35 years ago.

I learned how to plow on my own. Did fairly well IMO. Looking back on it...I would hire myself 

But to answer your statement .... No I would not expect anyone to abuse their truck or plow. But I do expect complete jobs.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselss;1979314 said:


> So your not In the truck with them while they are actually.plowing?
> 
> 35 years huh. Interesting


No they are with me for at least one complete plowing I switch and let them plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On a Call;1979666 said:


> Is stacking considered abuse ? I have been stacking snow since day one. My first contract was a five acre lot. I had a Dodge 350 single it was a beast. Had a 8' Western that was 35 years ago.
> *
> I learned how to plow on my own. Did fairly well IMO. Looking back on it...I would hire myself *
> 
> But to answer your statement .... No I would not expect anyone to abuse their truck or plow. But I do expect complete jobs.


At Walmart wages.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I thought of having them greet folks while entering lots to NOT park where we are plowing


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh...and for some reason I am considered a generous payer ? I had 3-5 other subs ask to for work.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1979436 said:


> I prefer having a 3rd pedal and often find myself looking for it in my new truck.


I have found that 3rd pedal few times in my new truck 
Then when I'm in my personal truck reaching up to column looking for the shifter


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1979497 said:


> I think we should probably cut you a little slack. I know your feelings. You can train and train and train some people and they will never get it. They might do fine while you're watching, but who watches their employees all night long?
> 
> Plus, someone who is slow is sometimes better than no one at all in the middle of a storm.
> 
> You can interview, run background checks, check references and idiots will still be hired unbeknownst to you.


thanks, i agree. theres only so much you can do. It really all comes down to a judgement call and it takes years of practice to get that right, which i dont have. I will always admit because i only have a couple years experience i dont know as much as some. But i also can say that for my age and years of experience, i have been pretty good at organizing routes and employees.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

grandview;1979669 said:


> At Walmart wages.


Not everyone can make those top dollar buffalo wages


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Exactly...remember I work in Detroit and Toledo mostly Toledo. 

Our area is so depressed, We are paying folks to buy homes, yes, we do.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;1979497 said:


> Plus, someone who is slow is sometimes better than no one at all in the middle of a storm.
> 
> You can interview, run background checks, check references and idiots will still be hired unbeknownst to you.


I would rather have a slow good worker than a fast stupid one. :salute:

And yes, just like a worm in an apple might look good but it is rotten.


----------

